# Is it really Science vs Religion?[POLL]



## Adarsh_Gujurati (Apr 7, 2015)

A lot of people on the internet are arguing on the topic of Religion vs Science and this topic has been passing down generations after generations.
People often talk about how religion or science is superior than the latter and they also think that the other system is harming the interests of their respective system. 
For example many atheists believe in Science, they have almost a common belief that science is the true savior of humanity and I am not arguing that but they also think that Religion seems to be harmful to science because partly the fact that many man of science were either killed or disgraced by Religious institutions or the fact that Religion thinks that science is contradicting with their beliefs and so it should be censored.
But in all of this confusion and cross fire almost 99% of the time people seems to miss one big and crucial factor that is equally important and a game changer, the factor I am talking about is Human Nature.

To start of let me define a system, according to Google it is "A set of principles or procedures according to which something is done; an organized scheme or method."
Now we all agree Science and religion are a system. 
Defining the System of Religion first, in that you worship a God, you follow a set of beliefs and you also follow some procedure like for example in Islam you worship Allah which
is a synonym for God, there is nothing more or less than that. After that you follow a set of belief that is you are not allowed to drink Alcohol or you believe in Prophets of Islam like Muhammad
, which is a common practice in all religions. Then you follow some procedures, for example the holy pilgrimage to Mecca and Medina or the practice of Haj and so on.

Then you have the System of Science, in Science there is no ultimate deity, there is no God, sure many Christian scientist believe in Jesus but they cannot use it as proof for God Particle(this was a bad example). Scientist believe that by the means of Science we can unfold the mysteries of the Universe we live in. Their procedures are basically making theories then making experiments based on that theories(I might be over simplifying this).
So you establish a theory, then you make experiments based on that theory to prove it and then inventions or more theories are made based on your theories. Rinse and repeat. 

Now before I proceed let me make I clear that I am not a warrior or Science or Religion. I am not going to denounce any of the above two System, I am just going to point out the flaws.
So, many of you have heard the saying which is "No system is perfect", and I am pretty sure that we can say the same about Religion and Science.

First there is a small flaw in Religions, Religions are based on teaching of the prophets and the religious books and these books and teaching are centuries old, perhaps it's time we should revise the religious teaching and tweak a little bit, by tweaking I mean modernization. People like Zakir Hussain use this flaw to spread misinformation among the people who are followers of that religion. We need to remove one or two things and change some of the others so that they are modern in ideas while preventing the spread of ancient belief. In that way we are actually educating people in modern times. That is certainly going to improve the system but it is not going to make it perfect.

And secondly the common flaw in both the systems is Human Nature, which I introduced earlier. In the end Religion and Science is the idea of the man, some men can shape ideas while some men are shaped by ideas. 
Men is the reason for the good and bad that was, has been and will be. Now it is up to men how can he use this system. He can deliberately use the flaw in the system or change it temporarily in his favor.

Now to give you an example, I would like to present you the case of ISIS, it is a terrorist organization founded by "Man" but it uses the belief system of Islam. ISIS uses it because the founders know that many young people will rally into the movement in the name of Islam and
Islam does not support any kind of such atrocities. If a human is using a system to for the cause of terrorism, it is not the fault of the system but it is the fault of the human using that system.

And in the case of Science we have the most famous incident of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. I am pretty sure Einstein wanted to use the principle of Atomic Energy for the well being of Humanity and not to destroy it. But then it was hijacked by other humans, it was used by politicians of U.S.A against Japan even after
knowing the scale of destruction it can bring about. I MEAN THEY KNEW THAT IT WAS AN OVERKILL BUT THEY STILL USED IT! Which is why human nature brings bad name even to science. And to make matters worst, Science has armed countries like USA and Russia to their teeth with nukes and ICBMs and what not which could obliterate the surface of the Earth in a snap of the fingers. When Science falls in the hand of a bad people, really bad things happen. Richard Feynman, a very famous physicist had said that "Science has given us a key, a key that can open the door to heaven or hell and so it is up to us that which door to open", but it seems that humans have been opening the gates to hell frequently. Science is a mere tool, a system that can end humanity or lead it in new age of prosperity. 


Now what we can do is that we need to understand the Religion and Science are actually not harming each other, it is the action of human beings which needs to be taken into account. The systems were made in independence of each others beliefs and procedure so it should be clear that fighting over both of them is useless.

On a closing note I would like to quote an old Latin phrase which is "Homo homini lupus" meaning "A man is a wolf to other man". While Science is the staple of human race, religion nurtures culture and art. They were never established with respect of harming the interest of each other. It is humans who use it as a tool of manipulation and propaganda, of course not all the humans are evil but those who are, they can arm themselves with one of the two system to wreck havoc, so once again please do not jump into a debate bearing in mind that religion is bad or science is evil, keep your belief to yourself and if you want then spread it peacefully.


----------

